# FreeBSD8+MPD5+ng_car pppoe bras.



## X-RaY (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello.
Have any one "sucess stories" about using freebsd as high loaded and stable pppoe server?
I am new in freebsd. Was trying to build it on FreeBSD8(amd64)+MPD5+ng_car, but have some troubles with stability(tune) or issue performance. 
Hardware: intel S3420GPLC + xeon X3450, nic em(Intel 82574L and 82578DM) 
Can you help me to tune it? I read a lot of articles about setup and tune for http or file servers, but about pppoe server, shaping\policer(BSD as BRAS) for 8 can't find any. 

Thanks a lot.
Regards,
][-RaY


----------

